# Booting issue, No beeps, error code "FF"



## jpatel6002 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello all,

*Specification*: Tyan s7002G2NR-LE motherboard, Dual Xeon e5504 Processors, XION real power 1000w power supply, Crucial 6x2GB memory, 4 WD sata Hard drives, NVidia geforce 9500GT graphics card. 

*Issue*: PC worked for few days. Now when I turn the computer I see only "FF" error code on the motherboard LED, no booting beeps. monitor isn't turning on. all the fans including CPU and Chassis fans are runing very well.

*Troubleshooting*: I removed PCIe (nvidia graphics) card and used built-in VGA but no change. monitor is still not turning on. any idea?

Please help
thanks


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

first thing I would do is test the power supply. If it tests ok, then remove all the memory but one. I'd also suggest contacting Tyan support and finding out what the FF error code is for.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"FF" on most boards means the board has successfully completed all posts. On others it means there is a power problem.
The XION PSU would be my first guess.


----------



## jpatel6002 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for quick reply! I just bought this board about 2 weeks ago, and assembled about 10 days ago. PC worked for last 10 days, and when I restart it last last time it just hung on error code FF without any beeps. No VGA, No mouse and keyboard. each and every fan works though. I've requested Tyan tech support ticket last night. I hope they will be able to replace the board. 

I striped down the system to onboard VGA, usb keyboard and mouse, one memory stick then tested with two sticks, one hard drive, remove PCIe nvidia geforce 9500GT card, remove all power and HD light jumper cables, remove all Chassis USB jumper cables, but no different result. same error code FF without any beeps and video.

As far as faulty PSU, It is brand new and it worked for last few days. Now I dont have any replacement PSU to test it out. I just gonna have to wait for Tyan's tech support reply. I will keep you guys up to date with support request ticket and what tyan has to say about this issue and how will they help me to resolve it.

thank you again for very fast response.


----------



## jpatel6002 (Aug 28, 2009)

as Tyan support replied: "A code of FF indicates that the board is not going through POST. This can be caused by defective processors, a defective power supply, a power supply that is not plugged into all the connections on the motherboard, or a defective or shorted motherboard."

They asked me try one processor at a time if the processor is faulty, and try different PSU. I tried one by one processor with 1,2 and 3 memory dimms but no change with same FF error. I tried different PSU, but same FF error. I replied them today. 

I'll keep you up to date.
Thanks


----------



## jpatel6002 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyan support gave me an RMA number to send mobo back to them to test it (spend $20.00 for shipping). For some reason they didnot find any issues with it. I'm not even sure how can they not find any issues! it worked when it was new, now when I plug everything in, it shows FF error without any beeps, so there must be something went wrong between that time.
I will try to contact with them again, and see what they have to say. let you guys know.


----------

